# Neat Pulsar... Anyone know about this?



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

I saw what I just assumed to be a Pulsar coming down the road. And then I saw the back and side. It is a Pulsar but someone modified it by taking off the trunk part and replacing it was those canopy tops that people put over rear of a pickup truck. It obviously wasn't made for a truck, but that's the only way I know to describe it. In fact it looked like it was made for a Pulsar and looked really unique. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Something like this?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

That was an option on Pulsars. You could have the regular top, add the bread van style top (pictured above) or leave the hatch & t-tops off & go open.


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeah, exactly like that. Thanks a lot. I'm assuming those are pretty rare to see though eh? I want one.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

That option is called 'Sportbak'. There was one on eBay just a week or so ago. IMO, they're really ugly. On the other hand, if they fit your needs then run with it and be happy!


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeah, I totally understand how a lot of people would consider them ugly. Heh. To me they resemble miniature Pathfinders. 
It's funny though, the main reason I don't(didn't) like Pulsars was because I thought the back end looked stupid. But the Sportbak really fits the styling IMO. Looks futuristic and spacey in a way. 
http://www.geocities.com/pulsar_exa_89/Sportbak-l.html
Here's another pic of one. Yeah, this one is a bit too extreme for my tastes. But, like I said, I think it completes the somewhat incomplete(simple) look of the ordinary Pulsar. 

Note, all of this is just my opinion so don't get mad at me about putting down the standard model. 

It's funny though, this guy I know has an 88' for sale and now I'm really considering getting it. Anyone know how difficult it will be to track down the Sportbak hatch to hook up if I did buy it? Thanks.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I remember seeing this option in ads way back when the Pulsar NX was first being introduced. They had several different options for the back of the car. I never did see any of those options on any of the Pulsars that I saw.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

holy crap that would fit my snowboarding stuff perfectly


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

I can't believe no one else has ever brought this up before. I guess they're really not too popular with most Nissan folks eh? Anyone else here really like them? The way I see it, it's a very versitile, ideal ride for anything you could want. Roomy inside, t tops, and being able to easily mount a CA18 in it if it doesn't already have one is really appealing to me. Not only that, but it is a truly unique style. 
I can't be the only one here who thinks these kick ass.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

YA, they have one in the yard buy me.. it has the ca16de in it.. 
It looks in okey shape..


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh really? He should sell the hatch to me.  I'm PRETTY sure the Pulsar the guy by me wants to sell has a CA18 in it(almost positive). It's soooo tempting. 
Hey Red, if he ever sells it for parts or anything(which is unlikely due to my luck), let me know. I'll buy the Sportbak hatch right away!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

man that hatch rules. if anyone sees one for sale in canada please lemme know.

my car has the ca16de, but at 193000 km im thinking of replacing it with a ca18det. maybe in a few years....

but seriously, i want that hatch. it looks like a hurse (spelling?)! Holy crap i'd be complete with one of those!


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

spelch said:


> *but seriously, i want that hatch. it looks like a hurse (spelling?)! Holy crap i'd be complete with one of those! *


It's funny, we had the exact same reaction about it looking like a hurse, but that's just why I wouldn't want one. Again, to each his own - no offense intended.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

offense not taken.. that's just how i'd describe it. it's be sweet to have one though, just cause how much stuff i could fit in there. i have the one that crushes half the 'trunk' space right now...


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey spelch, do you know of any good web sites that deals with Pulsars in general? I've come across a couple Australian sites and everything else I've found the site doesn't work for some reason. The best site I've found so far is www.nissanexa.com which is Aus. Also, is it just my computer or is the gallery on that site down? I've been dying to get into the gallery but can't! 

There's quite a bit you can do with these little cars which I wasn't aware of. I guess I'm kind of a fan now. 

And yeah, this goes for anyone who cares... If you come across a Sportbak for sale and you don't want it yourself, please contact me about it. It wouldn't be fair to leave spelch out of this since he seems to really want one as well, so I guess get a hold of us both and we can fight over it.  Just thought asking for a little help locating one couldn't hurt.. So thanks to anyone who can find one.


----------



## MNPULSAR (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah I think they are great too! It's nice having something you don't see around very often. My brother in law has one and a friend at work has one - Happy hunting.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Try www.car-part.com


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

sorry XBwick, I haven't found any good sites for them, at least not for older ones. they are still released internationally, although you are probably aware, and so locating sites for older ones requires a lot of digging. i'm sure there are some out there.
There are a few neat things i've seen/heard that can be done with this car, which include the ca18det or sr20det swaps ( sr20det is tight, and has alledgedly caused bad maneuverability (spelling?).) within the next year or 2 i am planning on a ca18det swap. I have never seen much for body kits and the like, but i'm ok with that because i'm not big on cosmetics...

and thanks fastpakr, there are a bunch of hatches on that site, and i probly never woulda found them.


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Where exactly are you seeing the hatches? It's just a big auto-shop search for shops who may carry specific parts you're looking for, right? Am I missing something? I'll need all the help I can get locating one. Heh. Thanks.

It seems most of time(everytime for me) you try to contact the companies or shops listed, they don't know what the hell you're talking about and can't get the part you want. It's usually when I'm looking for a special part though... But still, isn't it advertised that they have the part?

Ah, oh well. I'm sure I'll get what I need someday and somehow.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

I put in '88 Pulsar in all states, and for part I chose hatch. On the next screen it asks whether you want a standard hatch or a sportbak. Once you choose, it should give you a long list of junkyards that have what you're looking for.


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeah, that's what I'm saying, it lists the places that 'have' a part I'm looking for. But for some reason, they really don't! It's not the first time I've gone through this. I've contacted a lot of companies/junkyards about certain parts that are on these lists that claim they have what I want but it's more like, they might have it but probably don't. 
Note, I'm talking about when I'm looking for some somewhat rare parts though. It's just frustrating is all... It's probably just me anyway.

Spelch, when and if you get the Sportbak and the swap, be sure to take pictures. Sounds like the swap may not be for a while though eh. Good luck with everything though. Later.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I e-mailed the one place in canada i found that claimed they had it in red... nothing back yet, though. i'll be sure to update when it happens


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

haha...that would be so cool...might actually be able to use the back space for something. and am i the only one here with an E16i in a pulsar? (pulsar nx xe obviously)


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i take that question back....just realized MNPULSAR does


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

update

i got a reply from some people in ontario today. they said that the sportbak hatch will not fit an 87 pulsar, which i find questionable, but oh well. too good go be true, i guess.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Aren't all 87-90 N13 Pulsars the same?


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

I think the Sportbak only came out in 88'.. But I would certainly think it would fit on any from 87-90... Don't give up so easy Spelch!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

I would think that it would fit be caus e the only updates the motor company would do is interal ,if so thay would have a diff. body code/type.... I would get another opp.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

yeah, i'm going to try and locate one at a junkyard within a reasonable area.. i have some other things take care of first (starter, control arm bushings, brakes) so in a few months maybe.. I wanna get it before it snows though.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2439782271&category=6392


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't like bringing old threads back from the dead, but i thought someone might still want one of these
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6755&item=2452452250


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I don't like bringing old threads back from the dead, but i thought someone might still want one of these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6755&item=2452452250



damn...of course all the good stuff is available after xmas


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I tried www.car-part.com and found several Sportbaks in their site...So I called most all of them that weren't out to make a career off of selling one ($$$). Turns out they don't know what the hell a Sportbak is; They assume it's the conventional rear hatch, the cretins. Seems like half the car parts places out there are run by derelict, illiterate gorillas and various other *********...


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

fastpakr said:


> That option is called 'Sportbak'. There was one on eBay just a week or so ago. IMO, they're really ugly. On the other hand, if they fit your needs then run with it and be happy!


So...are you saying they're 'butt-ugly'???  :woowoo:  :lame: :fluffy: :givebeer:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hmmm
this is over a year old

i dont think you'll get much of a response


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

So?​


----------

